# WCA Regulations readout



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

I tried reading the WCA Regulations as fast as possible. It is a nice exercise, and each time we read he do detect some rule that we have not paid enough attention to, and get more aware of all the regs.

This set of regs are the latest ones that were released on 1st May this year by the WRC.

WB is 42:5x by scalpel, and WB with feet regs is 48:xx by Sam Spendla. Was fun, will try to read the regs a few times in other languages as well!


----------

